# Vietnam Smiles - Few photos each day



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

North Vietnam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Mộc Châu - North Vietnam


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bác nên ghi title là "Few photos each day"


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Saigon post office*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dalat - central Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dalat - central Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon rain...*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa town - lao cai province*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon ......*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hontam - Nha Trang city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nha Trang city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nha Trang city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nha Trang Beach*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nha Trang Night*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nha Trang Beach*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa town*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa town*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa town*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dat Lat city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Long Bien Bridge - Over 100 Years bridge of HAnoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa Town - north Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa Town - north Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sapa Town - north Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Mộc Châu*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The north vietnam is awesome vietnam is true nice


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Danang city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thuan Phuoc bridge - pic from flickr*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Danang and Marble Mountains - viewed from Cua Dai beach, Hoi An. (pic from flickr)*


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

good job, giangpro, we are going to introduce VN's beauty to everyone all over the world :cheers:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks mikyway nhiều.

photo by trung81187

*Lộc vừng - Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

photo by thongdong

Hoan Kiem lake - Hanoi


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Hanoi..........










photo by namy


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Vietnam is a lovely country!! Do you 've some pics of China's beach? Close from Hoi An(i think). I've heard good things about this place.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> Vietnam is a lovely country!! Do you 've some pics of China's beach? Close from Hoi An(i think). I've heard good things about this place.


thanks , this thread only Vietnam' beach , not china.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Hanoi by Raphael Olivier


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nguyen Hue Flower Street 2010-- Sai Gon * photo by nangsaigon


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nguyen Hue Flower Street 2010-- Sai Gon * photo by nangsaigon


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> Vietnam is a lovely country!! Do you 've some pics of China's beach? Close from Hoi An(i think). I've heard good things about this place.


Dear dutchmaster,
"China Beach" is an old name for the stretch of beach from Hoi An to Hue.
This name is used by the French and the American back in the Vietnam War.
Now Vietnamese doesn't use this name any more. hno:
"China Beach" is actually many beaches stretching through Hoi An, Da Nang, Hue. These beaches are now called Cua Dai Beach (in Hoi An), My Khe Beach, Non Nuoc Beach, Bac My An Beach (in Da Nang), Thuan An Beach (in Hue). :lol:
So please do not ask the locals about "China Beach". They will not understand your question. They will think that you ask them about beaches in China. ^^


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

For u, dutchmaster 

Cua Dai Beach (near Hoi An)


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*West lake _ Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hoan Kiem Lake _ hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*" Hanoi Tết "*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

very nice bac giangpro. I heard the weather is cold again in Hanoi. I'm sure many people are getting ill, when mood of the weater change that extremely.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

I think everyone very like when cold comeback to Hanoi , because it's Feature of Hanoi each 'Tết' and everyone alway to prepare for weather is cold.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

photo by ice_baby

*Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon Lunar New year 2010*

Photo by nangsaigon


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon Lunar New year 2010*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Vungtau lunar new year 2010


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hoan Kiem Lake - Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Vietnam- The Hidden Charm*


----------



## tona siye (Jan 8, 2010)

:applause: Nice pictures! colorful flowers, clean city....beautiful Hanoi!!! Thanks for posting them.. please keep it up...kay::wave:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon *-- Photo by nangsaigon


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Double post ... deleted...


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*The Huc Bridge*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*NHa Trang city*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ha Long Bay*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ha Long bay*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Hoan Kiem Lake - Hanoi


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

giangpro said:


> *Ha Long bay*


^^:drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sa Pa town*










photo by HUYNHDUNGPHOTO


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hue city -- Ancient Capital*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hue city -- Ancient Capital*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Tran Quoc pagoda -- Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ha Long Bay*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ha Long Bay*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Vung Tau*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Phan thiet city -- central Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hue city -- Ancient Capital*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hue city -- Ancient Capital*


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Vung Tau ^_^*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

those mountains are a dream! what is the name of this place?


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

vagamundo. said:


> those mountains are a dream! what is the name of this place?


thanks , that is big mountain in Vung tau city , a city in south Vietnam.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

photo by thaimoc 

*Mộc Châu*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

photo by selina

*Tam Dao*


----------



## tona siye (Jan 8, 2010)

kay::bow:The pictures from 81-100, they are all marvelous. These depict vividly the physical situations in Vietnam. Keep posting giangpro!!! For #100, are the houses in the foreground part of the government's housing projects? Are these for rent or awarded for free? Or are these for tourists? What?? thanks for the response:cheers1:


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 20, 2010)

giangpro said:


> North Vietnam


I always love seeing people in pictures.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

honeybadger said:


> I always love seeing people in pictures.


thanks for your comment.



tona siye said:


> kay::bow:The pictures from 81-100, they are all marvelous. These depict vividly the physical situations in Vietnam. Keep posting giangpro!!! For #100, are the houses in the foreground part of the government's housing projects? Are these for rent or awarded for free? Or are these for tourists? What?? thanks for the response:cheers1:


thanks for your comment , #100? this project are the villas for traveller , I think so.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Nha Trang city


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Vinh city - central Vietnam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Truong son mountain*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hoan Kiem Lake*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon - Ho Chi Minh City*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! I like the woman. Very nice the photos of Sai Gon, thank you for sahring it giangpro. Regards.*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

many thanks to Jan Del Castillo !

*Nha Trang Beach*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ninh Binh - North Vietnam*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ba na Hill*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Con Dao Island*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Ba Be Lake


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

photo by nphuong


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ba Dinh Square , Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Danang city*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

giangpro said:


> *Ba Dinh Square , Hanoi*


The wind should blow little bit harder :lol:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

giangpro said:


> *Ban Gioc Waterfall - North Vietnam*


Wao!! this is a paradise!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Lans said:


> Wao!! this is a paradise!! :drool::drool::drool:


thanks for comment 

*Ha Long Bay*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon - Ho Chi Minh City*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Outstanding photos! :applause:

Vietnam is absolutely beautiful and incredibly photogenic. Many thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

@ Parisian Girl : Thanks.

*Sapa town*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon by Night*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

giangpro said:


> @ Parisian Girl : Thanks.


You're welcome, giangpro :cheers2:

I've really enjoyed all of these superb photos on this thread. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, guys,, can I post some pics? 
I found so beautiful, mysterious scenes from Halong Bay,,, it's must-go indeed...





























( TigerPal @ flickr )


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning! :drool:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

giangpro said:


> @ Parisian Girl : Thanks.
> 
> *Sapa town*


i like this one!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Hey, guys,, can I post some pics?
> I found so beautiful, mysterious scenes from Halong Bay,,, it's must-go indeed...


Of course , Mussoda. You can post them if you want  nice photos.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sai Gon*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Phu My bridge*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Fantastic! :applause:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

That is a nice shot of Saigon. kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That shot from beneath the bridge is just unreal! :uh:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*SAPA*


----------



## LamDai (Oct 17, 2008)

Amazing Saigon


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Nha Trang*








*Vung Tau*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos. They bring real joy.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're right PG. I loved every landscape and portrait


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ thanks PG and Charpentier :cheers:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi Skyline 2010*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Sai Gon Morning!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Con Dao


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Pha thiet -- central Vietnam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Tan Son Nhat Airport*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

North Vietnam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Da Nang City*


----------



## krispykreme22 (May 14, 2010)

great shots! kay:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Con Dao


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ wow! nice pic giangpro


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit xomnhiepanh


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saigon* 

















credit xomnhiepanh


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit xomnhiepanh


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Sa pa


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Ha noi


----------



## Black Stone (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ wow, is there a snow in Vietnam?unbelievable


----------



## khicantoiseyeu (Feb 27, 2005)

Black Stone said:


> ^^ wow, is there a snow in Vietnam?unbelievable


Video:

Snow & Roadworks in Sa Pa,*Lào Cai*,Vietnam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeBDWYkMNaY

Info:

*Sapa Vietnam *

Sapa is located in Lao Cai province, 350 km from Hanoi, close to the border with China. The Hoang Lien Son range of mountains dominates the district, which is at the eastern extremity of the Himalayas. This range includes Vietnam’s highest peak, Fansipan, at a high of 3142m above sea level and a vast area covered by thick forest, rich in wildlife. The town of Sapa lies at the attitude of about 1,600m. The climate is moderate, cool in summer, foggy and cold in winter with occasional snowfall.
Sapa is home to a great diversity of ethnic minority people. It is likely that, Sapa was first inhabited by highland minorities of H’mong and Yao group and later came the Tay, Zay, and a small number of Xa Pho to form the 5 main ethnic groups which takes about 85% of the district’s population today and a very small number of them live in Sapa town, most of themlive in small villages and hamlets scattering in valleys and
hamlets scattering in valleys and mountains throughout the district.​


















Till middle of 20th Century, a majority of the ethnic people live a moving style earning a living by slash and burn agriculture which caused huge damages to the nature. Nowadays, most of them have changed into sedentary basing on intensive farming and work their land on sloping terraces cultivating rice and corn, since the vast majority of the land is mountainous. However due to climate condition, only one crops can be grown annually.
In spite of changes of living conditions, especially fast better transportation, TV, media… offers great opportunity to get contact with outside world, the ethnic minority people still keeping their self sufficient ways of life and maintain their own culture and custom.*View Details >> *


+ Add: (snow) Mountain Mẫu Sơn,*Lạng Sơn*,ViệtNam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Northern Vietnam


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Magnificent places!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## khicantoiseyeu (Feb 27, 2005)

*Alone (Sapa).........*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

giangpro said:


>


I dont' know exact where it is but i know that it's going to fall.What a pity!


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Quần đảo Trường Sa - Spratly Islands-Vietnam


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Somewhere in An Giang Province 




































Tri Tôn-An Giang province


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

DaLat city-Lam Dong Province









































































Langbiang-DaLat city


















Xuan Huong Lake is covered by fog









Somewhere in Dreaming Hill 









The Chicken Church


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

The dreaming hill-DaLat city


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

"Mắm" (The unique food of Vietnam) ^^ in Chau Doc Province


















Bà Chúa Xứ Temple 
-Chau Doc Province


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Vĩnh Tế Canal-Chau Doc Province



















Tràm Trà Sư forest


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Trà Sư ... Trà Sư


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Trà Sư ... Trà Sư




































Tịnh Biên





































]


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

*Tân Châu*



















Vạn Linh Pagoda on the top of Cấm mountain- Châu Đốc


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Phu My Hung-Saigon city


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Saigon in Christmas 










cafe terrace phía trước


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

*Saigon....*

Diamond 
plaza


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Saigon...

Zen plaza










































metropolitan









now zone


----------



## Eddie_AyoLove (Jun 21, 2010)

Financial Tower-the most unique and highest building in Vietnam


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

thanz Eddie_AyoLove for many nice pics


----------

